# Motorhome signs



## DORSET DARLING (Feb 24, 2009)

Any novel ideas for pitch taken signs for camp sites


----------



## Nosha (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes! A spare number plate - I fitted one to our old caravan step and leave that on the pitch!


----------



## n8rbos (Feb 26, 2009)

DORSET DARLING said:


> Any novel ideas for pitch taken signs for camp sites



how about a simulated hand grenade with the pin out????


----------



## BedfordMJ (Feb 26, 2009)

Why do people have to 'Reserve' spots ?


----------



## robert b (Feb 27, 2009)

*motor home signs*

i got one when i bought my motor home its a small picture of a motorhome on wood but ive never used it on site i dont think anyone would take notice of it .


----------



## bigtrev8xl (Feb 27, 2009)

DORSET DARLING said:


> Any novel ideas for pitch taken signs for camp sites



Think like a German, and put a towel on the pitch.

Cheers Big Trev.


----------



## ajs (Feb 28, 2009)

..

 am i missing something here.. thought site managers allocated pitches
that you pay for in advance... then yours for the duration 

regards
aj

_then again... i am a novice_


----------



## orian (Feb 28, 2009)

ajs said:


> ..
> 
> am i missing something here.. thought site managers allocated pitches
> that you pay for in advance... then yours for the duration
> ...



That very much depends on the site. I have been told by some site managers to find a spot not too close to another vehicle. Some as you suggest allocate a pitch but if you are away and the site manager is off duty a new arrival can take your pitch. I leave a bucket behind with my reg no written on it. That seems to have worked so far.


----------



## Yogihughes (Feb 28, 2009)

BedfordMJ said:


> Why do people have to 'Reserve' spots ?



Because If they have paid for the pitch and chosen it because it suits them, then they want to be able to return to that spot, after vacating it to go for a meal out somewhere or do a bit of sightseeing in their Campervan/Motorhome or whatever.


----------



## BedfordMJ (Feb 28, 2009)

New Rover said:


> Because If they have paid for the pitch and chosen it because it suits them, then they want to be able to return to that spot, after vacating it to go for a meal out somewhere or do a bit of sightseeing in their Campervan/Motorhome or whatever.



It seems a bit weird to me i'd just park somewhere else. I imagine it causes people some stress if they get uptight about someone using the pitch they reserved.


----------



## ajs (Mar 1, 2009)

.

ah.. i see... that's why i've seen number plates displayed on some empty pitches...even on c&c sites 

regards
ajs


----------



## orian (Mar 1, 2009)

BedfordMJ said:


> It seems a bit weird to me i'd just park somewhere else. I imagine it causes people some stress if they get uptight about someone using the pitch they reserved.



Whilst I agree we can get stressed over minor issues, it would not be much fun to return after a meal and find the site was full because new arrivals had taken reserved (paid for) pitches.


----------



## BedfordMJ (Mar 1, 2009)

orian said:


> Whilst I agree we can get stressed over minor issues, it would not be much fun to return after a meal and find the site was full because new arrivals had taken reserved (paid for) pitches.



Isn't that the site owners problem.


----------



## BedfordMJ (Mar 1, 2009)

ajs said:


> .
> 
> ah.. i see... that's why i've seen number plates displayed on some empty pitches...even on c&c sites
> 
> ...



Just stick them on your motorhome then you will be immune to speeding fines and congestion charges


----------



## Tuftey (Mar 1, 2009)

*I don't understand weird*

Surely if you book a pitch and pay for it then that entitles you to the pitch for the duration of your stay.

Motorhomes should be able to enjoy the same benefits as for tents and caravans.

Tuftey's wife


----------



## ronboyracer (Mar 1, 2009)

*Pitch Marker*

I found a length of 1inch 1/4 conduit , wardrobe hanging poles from B & Q will do ,  because they are painted white ,put the necessary markings on the pole , pitch taken ,van reg ,etc with a permanent maker .The pole is driven into the ground and in the top place a wash dry whirlygig available from most motorhome / caravan suppliers , this can be used for drying light washing as well .GOOD LUCK.


----------



## lenny (Mar 1, 2009)

This one was in me van when I bought it ,never used it cos when I set up on site, thats where I stay till it,s time to go, your registration plate fits on the rear


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Mar 2, 2009)

Could just leave Jack on his lead to chase off unwanted visitors either that or give their legs a good seeing too,would have the desired effect with meAndy.


----------

